
The tapeworm that turned into a tumour - DrScump
http://www.nature.com/news/the-tapeworm-that-turned-into-a-tumour-1.18726
======
DrScump
This case is _not_ the very recent case from Napa, California (see cbslocal
link posted subsequent to this for that story)

